# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Τηλεχειρισμός κόμβων μέσω GSM.... φτηνά ;-)

## dk6

Αναζητώντας μια *φτηνή* σχετικά λύση για τηλεχειρισμό κόμβων (*reset-reboot->ταρατσο-pc*) μέσω GSM (κινητά τηλέφωνα) βρήκα εντελώς τυχαία αυτό το απλό στην υλοποίηση-σκέψη ηλεκτρονικό κιτάκι. 

Λειτουργία συνοπτικά: Καλούμε στο κινητό τηλέφωνο που έχουμε τοποθετήσει στον κόμβο μας, το κινητό μόλις δεχθεί την κλήση μας ανάβει η οθόνη του, μια φωτοαντίσταση ανιχνεύει το φως της οθόνης και ενεργοποιεί το ρελέ σε κατάσταση ΟΝ. Το κιτάκι μπορεί αυτόματα μετά από λίγο χρόνο (timer settings: 0.5s, 2s, 30s, 1 min, 5 min, 15 min, 30 min, 1 hour) να πάει σε κατάσταση ΟFF ή αν θέλουμε να κάθεται σε κατάσταση ΟΝ μέχρι να ξανακαλέσουμε και να πάει σε OFF.

To κιτ είναι συμβατό με οποιοδήποτε κινητό τηλέφωνο φωτίζει την οθόνη του όταν δέχεται κλήσεις! (δηλ όλα...)  ::  

Λόγω της απλότητάς του (δεν είναι gsm-modem, gsm-modulo κτλ) φαντάζομαι είναι αρκετά φτηνό... όχι παραπάνω από 20-25 ευρώ.  ::  

Το κιτ είναι της VELLEMAN και μέχρι στιγμής έχω δει ότι τα φέρνει-παραγγέλνει στην Θεσσαλονίκη το κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών της Νικολαίδου στον Ευκλείδη απέναντι περίπου (μπορεί να τα φέρνει και άλλος δεν ξέρω). 

Έχω ξαναπάρει τέτοιο κιτ ίδιας μάρκας και είναι αρκετά ποιοτικό με επαρκείς οδηγίες σχέδια για αρχάριους κτλ

Έχετε μεράκι, το παλιό σας κινητό στο συρτάρι, κολλητήρι και όρεξη για αναπάντητες, δεν είναι τπτ κάντε το!  ::  

Το site για την κατασκευή και πληροφορίες!
REMOTE CONTROL VIA GSM MOBILE PHONE

----------


## mxou

Και αν το κινητό αντί να ανάβει συνεχώς όταν το καλούνε .. αναβοσβύνει;;;;
(είχα την ακατανίκητη παρόρμηση να πετάξω μία κακία, sorry).

----------


## dk6

> Και αν το κινητό αντί να ανάβει συνεχώς όταν το καλούνε .. αναβοσβύνει;;;;
> (είχα την ακατανίκητη παρόρμηση να πετάξω μία κακία, sorry).


πέτα το, πάρε άλλο φτηνότατο μεταχειρισμένο...  ::

----------


## ngia

Και αν πάρουνε κατά λάθος;
Και αν ο κακός γείτονας μάθει τον αριθμό και καλεί συνέχεια;
Απλό και λειτουργικό πάντως!

----------


## pvas

> Και αν πάρουνε κατά λάθος;
> Και αν ο κακός γείτονας μάθει τον αριθμό και καλεί συνέχεια;
> Απλό και λειτουργικό πάντως!


Απλό, βάζεις MAC Filtering  ::

----------


## SCORPION

Πολύ καλή ιδέα !!!
Βέβαια , το κυκλωματάκι μπορεί να γίνει και 
με ιδιοκατασκευή, ίσως όχι το ίδιο καθαυτό ,
αλλά κάτι που να υλοποιεί την λογική on-off με φωτοαντίσταση.

----------


## playnet3

μου θυμίζει λίγο το ρομποτάκι απο το περιοδικό που έφτιαχνες.

----------


## MerNion

Να σας θυμίσω αυτό

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=60514#60514

Παίζει και με κινητά τηλέφωνα αντί για γραμμή οτε..

----------


## Vcore

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται!!! 

 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Να σας θυμίσω αυτό
> 
> http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=60514#60514
> 
> Παίζει και με κινητά τηλέφωνα αντί για γραμμή οτε..


Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι ότι χρεώνεσαι..  ::

----------


## MerNion

ε ναι.. δεν έχει σχεδιαστεί για κινήτο (με πατέντα συνδέεται το κινητό)

----------


## Crazyio

Πολύ πρακτικό και ενδιαφέρον ακόμα και στην υλοποίηση.
χμ... αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να έχω ένα παρόμοιο κιτ ...απο την smartkit βασικά αλλά δεν είχε σαν σκοπό να ανοίγει ρελαί με φωτοαντίσταση αλλά με αισθητήρα υγρασίας ... αλλά γίνεται πολύ εύκολα και ανέξοδα η τροποποίηση ......
Μπορεί και να το επιχειρήσω όταν και άν βρώ λίιιιιιγο ελεύθερο χρόνο ..... :/

----------


## paxosk

Τέτοιες ιδέες περνάν πολύ συχνά από το μυαλό μου DK6 αλλά, επειδή είμαι ασχετος, προς το παρόν ψάχνομαι. Γενικά θέλω απλώς να δώσω μια πληροφορία που ίσως φανεί χρήσιμη: υπάρχουν προγράμματα, όπως το trapdoor2 (http://oss.linbit.com/trapdoor2/), που χρησιμοποιούν SSL protocol και επίσης έχουν βγει κινητα τηλ με SSL. Μη με ρωτήσετε παραπάνω σχετικά με αυτά, γιατί δεν ξέρω. Αυτά είναι απλώς κομμάτια πληροφοριών απο εδω και εκει.

----------

